# A&E Hd



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

A&E HD is supposed to launch on Labor Day. 

Will Dish add it?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

They'll need to if they want to keep up the claim they are the best in HD. They would be if they didn't force customers to pay for those VOOM channels with nothing on.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Link said:


> They'll need to if they want to keep up the claim they are the best in HD. They would be if they didn't force customers to pay for those VOOM channels with nothing on.


I wouldn't say theres "nothing" on the VOOM channels. I recorded "U2: Rattle and Hum" off of one of the VOOM channels last night. I've also recorded a bunch of stuff off of RAVE - Sheryl Crow, Chili Peppers, Genesis, U2, etc.

I'm also starting to really like that HD News channel as well. Sort of like old school news reporting. No Fox News pro-Bush slant, no CNN pro-liberal slant, no MSNBC pro-Microsoft slant. Just straight up the middle reporting.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

sNEIRBO said:


> I wouldn't say theres "nothing" on the VOOM channels. I recorded "U2: Rattle and Hum" off of one of the VOOM channels last night. I've also recorded a bunch of stuff off of RAVE - Sheryl Crow, Chili Peppers, Genesis, U2, etc.
> 
> I'm also starting to really like that HD News channel as well. Sort of like old school news reporting. No Fox News pro-Bush slant, no CNN pro-liberal slant, no MSNBC pro-Microsoft slant. Just straight up the middle reporting.


For their entire 12 minute loop!

Areal HD news channel would be great.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

That's why I like it - I get all the headlines while I'm having a cup of coffee. Then when I need to know more I can find it on the internet. Sort of like CNN's Headline News WITHOUT all the commercials.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Link said:


> They'll need to if they want to keep up the claim they are the best in HD. They would be if they didn't force customers to pay for those VOOM channels with nothing on.


No Pun intended but I really like the "Driving Force" show. 

Ashley is hot!!


----------



## bulldog200024 (Jan 27, 2006)

intrac said:


> A&E HD is supposed to launch on Labor Day.
> 
> Will Dish add it?


Dog in HD, just think of what those melons would look like!!

Who said that?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LMAO. Say no more bulldog. I think the politically correct term is that Dog's wife is well-endowed? Good show though. My favorite show on A&E is Mindfreak though. Criss Angel is finally doing stuff that I can't find an explanation in my mind for. going into the Loomis Fargo truck was just weird.


----------

